# WOOHOOO!! lol



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

So my boss and I went to fix fence yesterday. We saddled up two horses because it was gunna be easier to get back there to get the job done. We had to go through alot of water, which I don't have to teach my horse that its ok to walk through omg I was so happy!!!

When we got to the broken fence we had alot more to do then we thought.. alot of the wire had been stripped off the posts, and the top and middle one were both snapped. So after me and Cheyenne walked to the end where we had to start and I got the first part fixed we then moved on. First we found where they had broken and then tightened the fence along either side of the break. We had to work through snow, ice and water. At one point it was so deep that where we wanted to lift the fence we had to use the horses. Finally after about 3 hours of work we managed to get finished! Counting the time we took brushing the horses out and everything and my horse barely has any winter hair left lol. We then were able to unsaddle and stick my horse and another in the pasture. She was so happy to have so much room she went running over the creek and took a leap over the branches that stood in her way. We then fed them, watched 'em for a bit then left. It was a really good day for all of us.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like an awsome day. 
Don't know if I like the idea of standing in icy water or working in the snow - but, hey, each to their own. 

It's a great feeling when you've had a successful day with your horse though isn't it.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes the unusual days are the best! Sounds like a really fun and a succesful day!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

That sound like soo much fun. i wish i could of gone lol.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

horseloverd2 said:


> Sometimes the unusual days are the best!


Agreed!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

haha. I'm gunna go ride one of my old horses tomorrow. He doesn't like my friend and the girl that owns him is too young to tune him in so I'm gunna! Let u know how it goes.


----------

